# Need some opinions



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

Alright, well I think the time has come for a new ride. I have been looking at outlanders or renegades.. More toward the gades but I want my wife to be able to ride on back, is that possible even with the aftermarket rear rack? And is it worth getting a lifted gade if I'm not always riding deep? Like will I run into a lot of boot problems? Any other advice is helpful thanks


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

If I was you I'd go with the outlander and get the 2 up one and put a 2 inch lift on it and sum decent tires but the gades are nice but there lil small for 2 people IMO. And you shouldn't have a problem with the boots but I duno how big ur wanting to go but with the right lift u should be fine. But it's all in what you want man 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

A SxS wouldn't work for ya? That was one of the main reasons for my purchase of one. Wife got tired of riding on the back of a 4wheeler. 

It's a whole lot better, and more fun for her. Lol. And, if I decide to have a beverage, or 2 ,it's easier for her to drive.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I've Owned my gade for almost a year but it doesnt do well with two people,I had to buy my wife her own ride because she hated the back of the renegade .but with a rack and a pack on it might not be so bad and also the gade has VERY little mud protection which my wife hates.i would would get the two seater outlander max like they suggested


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe just get the XMr and leave it alone other then get the extra seat-setup. Renys are a one-person machine for sure...she would not be happy riding with you on it....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Maybe just get the XMr and leave it alone other then get the extra seat-setup. Renys are a one-person machine for sure...she would not be happy riding with you on it....


:agreed:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I love my Outty Max. great bike for sure! Other than the great deal I for on it, the wife was the main reason I looked at the Max. You would definitely be happy with the Outty Max; and more importantly- so would she!


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol I do think she would have more fun if she is comfortable lol... Thanks guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteman92 said:


> Lol I do think she would have more fun if she is comfortable lol... Thanks guys


 
And...when she's more comfortable...you will have a better time too...


----------

